# Replacing Trailer Jack Wheel Assembly: Update



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Finished up the most recent project. I have a Fulton F2 Swing-Up, Wide-Track Trailer Jack with an 8" single wheel on my Ramlin trailer. I bought a new wheel assembly (Steelex 02581 Swivel Heavy Duty Industrial Wheel, 8") to replace it, but need to have something fabricated to mount it to the jack. Ralph "Outlaw" from Aim Welding did his usual magic. Works like a charm! If you need any welding done, he's the best!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Im doing this!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

DBStoots said:


> Finished up the most recent project. I have a Fulton F2 Swing-Up, Wide-Track Trailer Jack with an 8" single wheel on my Ramlin trailer. I bought a new wheel assembly (Steelex 02581 Swivel Heavy Duty Industrial Wheel, 8") to replace it, but need to have something fabricated to mount it to the jack. Ralph "Outlaw" from Aim Welding did his usual magic. Works like a charm! If you need any welding done, he's the best!
> 
> View attachment 59198
> View attachment 59200
> View attachment 59202


I was having issues moving boat/ trailer in driveway slope n so changed out wheel assembly to a dual style. This is much easier to maneuver.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I was having issues moving boat/ trailer in driveway slope n so changed out wheel assembly to a dual style. This is much easier to maneuver.


How much better was the dual wheel to use then the single?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

C Brueckner said:


> How much better was the dual wheel to use then the single?


I switched mine to a dual Fulton as well. Much easier to maneuver in the garage and driveway. The plastic wheels suck, so I bought two solid rubber wheels off Amazon, got a longer 316 stainless bolt from Fastenal and reassembly took 5 min. The plastic wheels just slide on a smooth finish garage floor.  The solid rubber tires grab, and the dual wheels are more surface area and turn with little effort. One of my better mods for sure.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I switched mine to a dual Fulton as well. Much easier to maneuver in the garage and driveway. The plastic wheels suck, so I bought two solid rubber wheels off Amazon, got a longer 316 stainless bolt from Fastenal and reassembly took 5 min. The plastic wheels just slide on a smooth finish garage floor. The solid rubber tires grab, and the dual wheels are more surface area and turn with little effort. One of my better mods for sure.
> 
> View attachment 181127


That’s exactly what I’m looking into thanks for that.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

How did you attach the" longer 316 stainless bolt"?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I switched mine to a dual Fulton as well. Much easier to maneuver in the garage and driveway. The plastic wheels suck, so I bought two solid rubber wheels off Amazon, got a longer 316 stainless bolt from Fastenal and reassembly took 5 min. The plastic wheels just slide on a smooth finish garage floor. The solid rubber tires grab, and the dual wheels are more surface area and turn with little effort. One of my better mods for sure.


Same question as @DBStoots. Can you post a little more detail on this project?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> How did you attach the" longer 316 stainless bolt"?


The dual wheel Fulton jack made this mod pretty simple. The dual wheel version is just two plastic wheels with a bolt acting as the axle. I bought two solid rubber 8x4 tires on Amazon, I believe the same one you used for yours. The inner hub on the Amazon wheels are much wider than the center of the cheap plastic wheels, so the original Fulton bolt was way too short to slide through both wheels. I went down to the local Fastenal and bought a 7” 316 stainless bolt and 4 316 washers. That gave me the perfect length. Assembly was just holding the wheels up and sliding the new 7” axle thru. 

I will say that I first tried a version of your mod with the single wheel, but I found it tough to move the boat around in the garage as the single wheel had too much weight on it to pivot freely and seemed to bind up. The dual wheels is more surface area and the tongue weight is distributed over both wheels making maneuvering the trailer much much easier. 

Hope that helps. If you guys need close up pics or more details, just holler.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Jumbo Jet said:


> The dual wheel Fulton jack made this mod pretty simple. The dual wheel version is just two plastic wheels with a bolt acting as the axle. I bought two solid rubber 8x4 tires on Amazon, I believe the same one you used for yours. The inner hub on the Amazon wheels are much wider than the center of the cheap plastic wheels, so the original Fulton bolt was way too short to slide through both wheels. I went down to the local Fastenal and bought a 7” 316 stainless bolt and 4 316 washers. That gave me the perfect length. Assembly was just holding the wheels up and sliding the new 7” axle thru.
> 
> I will say that I first tried a version of your mod with the single wheel, but I found it tough to move the boat around in the garage as the single wheel had too much weight on it to pivot freely and seemed to bind up. The dual wheels is more surface area and the tongue weight is distributed over both wheels making maneuvering the trailer much much easier.
> 
> Hope that helps. If you guys need close up pics or more details, just holler.


Thanks for that! So, you did not use the Steelex 02581 Swivel Heavy Duty Industrial Wheel? And, without the Integral roller bearings in the hub, it still rolls really well?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

DBStoots said:


> Thanks for that! So, you did not use the Steelex 02581 Swivel Heavy Duty Industrial Wheel? And, without the Integral roller bearings in the hub, it still rolls really well?


They are the Steelex D2579, they do have the integral roller bearings. They roll smooth as butter across the garage floor, as well as the paver driveway.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Jumbo Jet said:


> The dual wheel Fulton jack made this mod pretty simple. The dual wheel version is just two plastic wheels with a bolt acting as the axle. I bought two solid rubber 8x4 tires on Amazon, I believe the same one you used for yours. The inner hub on the Amazon wheels are much wider than the center of the cheap plastic wheels, so the original Fulton bolt was way too short to slide through both wheels. I went down to the local Fastenal and bought a 7” 316 stainless bolt and 4 316 washers. That gave me the perfect length. Assembly was just holding the wheels up and sliding the new 7” axle thru.
> 
> I will say that I first tried a version of your mod with the single wheel, but I found it tough to move the boat around in the garage as the single wheel had too much weight on it to pivot freely and seemed to bind up. The dual wheels is more surface area and the tongue weight is distributed over both wheels making maneuvering the trailer much much easier.
> 
> Hope that helps. If you guys need close up pics or more details, just holler.


Very helpful, thanks for the pic too! Going shopping....


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just finished mine. One suggestion, get some extra washers to use as spacers so the wheels will not rub on the vertical part of the jack stand. I used 2 or 3 extras on each wheel to push the wheel base out a tad.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

It would seem to me that the dual wheel would be harder to turn. Am I wrong there?


----------



## All good (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks awesome


----------

